# Tell all about your username



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

After reading a reply by The Gabba Goul it got me thinking about how we choose our usernames, so here goes:

I love guitars and for many years in my business travels I would search them out and buy and sell guitars. I decided to try my hand at doing this a bit more so I named my would be business Guitone as is in Guit-One (git-one, get one as the real meaing of the word).

I have used this name on guitar forums and it was just easier to carry it over. It is funny because on an Martin Guitar forum i particpate in (UMGF.com) many member thought my name stood for Guy-tone, I could never figure that one out.

So anyway, the guitone has even more meaning as I am always getting one of something.

guit


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Mine is an obscure word in a forgotten ancient language which means, 'man who spends far too much time and money on clothes'.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

When I was still, playing Rugby ,I had been banned for playing for a month for foul play.
Each week the team I played for would be printed in the newspaper for the forthcoming fixture,obviusly my real name couldnt be printed other wise the rugby authorities would have been alerted, so a name had to be chosen that I could play under that no one Knew.
Our team manager , a bit of a wag came up with Tom-Bell Drier
(tumble dryer)this was duly printed in the news paper and the name somehow stuck.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

My mother came up with mine and I stuck with it. [8D]

*https://www.CustomShirt1.com

Kabbaz-Kelly & Sons Fine Custom Clothiers
* Bespoke Shirts & Furnishings * Zimmerli Swiss Underwear **
* Alex Begg Cashmere * Pantherella Socks **​


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

> quote:Guitone as is in Guit-One (git-one, get one as the real meaing of the word).


I was pronoucing it "gee-ahh- tone" Your pronunciation is better.

My username was given to me at birth.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

Mine has been covered before but I'll run through it again. Though my name is not Peter or Pete, I have always been called Pete. As I grew up, this often was turned into Peter and invariably Peter Rabbit (or sometimes just Rabbit). I was in several rock bands in high school and at Auburn University and had a little bit of a reputation as the typical rock band womanizer. I was often late back from set breaks because I was off with some women whose morals were questionable if not downright nonexistent. The lead singer was often forced to call out for me over the PA before I would return for the next set. When I finally returned he would scold me with " Bad Rabbit!" Now it is just a username because I no longer play in a band (excepting my father's bluegrass ensemble, and trust me bluegrass does not bring in the groupies that one would want). 

P.S. Guitone, are you strictly acoustic or do you own some electrics as well? 

I currently have:
PRS Single Cut in Black Cherry (my pride and joy)
Kramer Focus 6000 in Black(My first electric)
Hamer Archtop in Cherry Sunburst
PRS Custom 24 in Amber
Guild D55 acoustic (My acoustic pride and joy)
Washburn D10S Solid Sprucetop (my carry around, don't care if it gets smashed acoustic)
Martin D16GT (My only Martin but if I can curb my spending on clothes, it won't be for long)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

many many years ago i was trying to create an email address on yahoo.
i tried [email protected] but it was already taken.
so i tried [email protected] but it was already taken.
so i tried [email protected] but it was already taken.
so i tried [email protected] but it was already taken.
so i tried [email protected] but it was already taken...

so eventually after 20 minutes i ended up with [email protected]


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Bad, all of my electrics are gone, the last one I sold was a 1960 Gibson 330 in near mint condition (sold it about 1 1/2 years ago for a tidy profit).

I have had:

Gibson ES 345 (a 1966 I believe, my first electric)
A Gibson Melody Maker-1960
Fender Tele- late 70's or early '80's
Peavey T something
Rickenbacker 330
Epiphone Riviera- a '68 or so
I still have, for my daughter I say, a reissue Dano single cut, 2 pickup
Sold my amps as well, my original Fender Pro Revert, Deluxe reverb and Princeton Reverb.

My good acoustics started with a less than good Gibson J50 (a bad year for them, 1970)
Guild D40 (1980 or so)
Larrivee LS his small body mahogany
Santa Cruz OM
Guild F20- 1970
Webber custom short scale 12 fret 000 (a very nice guitar)
Martin 000-28H ('2001 or so)
Martin 000-18WG (woodie guthrie, sold to fund a custom)

I stil have the following:

Martin 00-18V custom (adi top, low profile neck, waverly tuner up grade)
Martin custom (taken from the OM 18GE but with) short scale, italian alpine top, low profile neck, waverly tuners with ivoroid buttons, OM bracing..a great guitar.

I am on the lookout for a pre-war 00-17.

I play poorly.


guit


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> I have had:
> 
> ...


I know several people who collect guitars that say this. Do you not play very much or are you just being humble? DO you just collect guitars for their aesthetic beauty? I've always wondered but never asked one of the guitar collectors I know. It seems odd to me to have access to that many beautiful pieces and not play 10 hours a day.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> Bad, all of my electrics are gone, the last one I sold was a 1960 Gibson 330 in near mint condition (sold it about 1 1/2 years ago for a tidy profit).


If you ever feel that you want to get back into electrics, go play a PRS Single Cut 20th Anniversary Edition 24. It will permanently change your life.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

I consider Carl Rogers to be one of the most influential personality theorists/ clinicians of our time...

hence the sn Mrrogers

MrR

"Give me the luxuries in life and I'll gladly go without the necessities"


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Bad, if I was to go back to electric I surely would look at the PRS, they are very nice. Since I like short scale the instruments that would appeal to me in addition to PRS are Rickenbackers, some Gibson models, probably an LP Jr or special or an SG, some of the Gretsch's (they have that look).

I do play, I try almost every night if I can. I am a strummer (who picks notes with a pick) I am also tone deaf, and that limits my abilities, but I work with my liabilites. Those that do not play think I am great.. I can play songs if I have the music, I enjoy the sound and feel of my guitars, it is therapy. I am not great, I am ok, probalby not terrible.

I don't collect as that has become a rich man's investment and I would rather play what I own than hang them on a wall. I also think that many of the new guitars being built today at a fraction of the price of vintage are wonderful, my two Martins are an example, but both are based on guitars from the "golden era". There was a Martin pre-war D045 that recently sold on ebay, site unseen, for over $250,000...sorry, not my way of buying and way way over my level of investment abilities...

guit


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I was a psychotherpist before I got into sales and studied Dr. Rogers work..I also have a great respect for his manner, but asking nothing but relective questions got me nuts and I became enamored with Fritz Pearls and Gestalt Therapy before exploring NLP and then off to sales where I have stayed for the past 26 or so years.



> quote:_Originally posted by MrRogers_
> 
> I consider Carl Rogers to be one of the most influential personality theorists/ clinicians of our time...
> 
> ...


guit


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

Since I was a kid, I liked the cartoon Garfield the Cat. My family got into the spirit, and I started getting all sorts of Garfield stuffed animals (had probably 15 at one time). So it's easy to remember for me.


----------



## Mr. Di Liberti (Jan 24, 2006)

Named after my grandfather from Sicily.

Anthony

Courtesy is as much a mark of a gentleman as courage ~ Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## benecios (Jan 30, 2006)

Mine is incredibly random,some years ago I was signing up to a very popular forum and everything I tried had been taken.Exasperated I tried to take inspiration from what was around me,namely a magazine with Benecio Del Toro on the front.So I tried Benecio which was taken then just stuck an S on the end.I have just stuck with it ever since.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Alas, a Cubs fan, passed down to me from my Dad, going back nearly fifty years. Cubbies was taken by one of the many other fans of those perennial losers, so I was relegated to X.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

My moniker is an annunciation that I am here to bathe the unwashed, to shed light upon those swathed in darkness, to bring knowledge to the ignorant, to gift upon the world the ultimate....okay, I'm a teacher. But I also dream of having dramatic flare (maybe it'll work in my classrooms!).

_Adapted from a similar answer give last year; it is now lost to the ages, much like the Library at Alexandria._


----------



## freakseam (Mar 5, 2003)

Uh, err, um, ah, hmm...no idea, really. First thing that came to mind and kind of made sense and perhaps showed a bit of humor.[8)]


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I used to post quite a bit in the atlantic monthly , and used my name. then one day I did a google search of my name and found myself listed as somebody with "extreme" views on some list, so I realised I should't use me name on the internet.

as I spend quite a bit of my life on planes, trains and various other forms of travel around the world, I thought globetrotter would be a good fit


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Alexander Kabbaz_
> 
> My mother came up with mine and I stuck with it. [8D]
> 
> ...


How unoriginal


----------



## josepidal (Jul 24, 2005)

"Jose Pidal" is the fictitious name allegedly used by the current Philippine president's husband as his name in bank accounts that allegedly contained grease money. The Senate investigation was deflected when the President's brother told the Senate he owned the accounts and considered the investigation an unconstitutional violation of his privacy, as he was not a government official.


----------



## Ofishbein (Aug 3, 2005)

When I was first trying to set up an email account many years ago, my real name (Larry Johnson) was taken. On a lark, I tried to get Otto Fishbein, which was part of a gag from the movie "The Front Page" with Walter Matthau and Jack Lemmon. That was also taken so I shortened it to Ofishbein, thinking I would change it later. Now most of my acquaintances know it so it's easier to live with it than try and contact everyone with new contact information.


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

My wife's family is from Canton and none of them speaks much English. They gave me the nickname Gong Tao Jai (bald head guy).


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

only because i am a retired tailor.

Alex Di Pietropaolo


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

Stuttjukken - norwegian for short and stout/fat/heavyweight man. IÂ´m just like this, and my trouser size is 44"-46" in waist/inseem 29"-30", jacket size 50"-52". I look like a busdriver, and IÂ´m a busdriver.

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## Aureus (Feb 27, 2006)

Codex Aureus

https://www.soton.ac.uk/~enm/codexau.htm


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not committed to fashion styles to be only Trendy, nor am I committed to tradtional styles to be only Traditional. I lean more towards forward fashion, with a nice mix of traditional. I guess I'm Trenditional.


----------



## 1984 (May 30, 2005)

1984 was the year I was born and that's why I select it as my username.

-Joshua


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

My father was an officer in the Army Transportation Corps during WWII. He was assigned to ride the Liberty Ships back and forth across the Atlantic, into the Med. Sea, and over the top to Murmansk. Survived dozens of crossings. Statistically, I shouldn't be here.

He always dressed well, even when broke. Even though he worked from home the entire time I knew him, he rarely saw a client unless he went to them, out of town. Still, he would always come out after breakfast in Oxxford suits and Allen Edmonds. The suits would get threadbare and worn out, but he would never buy a cheap one; he would just wait until he could afford more.


----------



## ragman900 (Sep 7, 2005)

My name is a tribute to my greatgrandfather ragman800

"Dressing well is the best revenge"


----------



## boomerchop (Nov 30, 2005)

Retired Navy Supply Corps officer, qualified in submarines.

"boomer" = fleet ballistic missile submarine
"chop" = short for porkchop or the nickname for a supply officer.

I was the supply officer of the USS Sam Rayburn, SSBN-635 Gold, for the completion of an overhaul, demonstration/shakedown operations, and three deterrent patrols. Also served on submarine tenders USS Proteus (AS-19) and USS Orion (AS-18) and numerous shore commands.

"...without a Respectable Navy, Alas America!"
Captain John Paul Jones, 17 October 1776, in a letter to Robert Morris.


----------



## manicturncoat (Oct 4, 2004)

Mine was generated randomly by MSN and I use it now because I can remember one raher different ones for different sites.


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

I collect and restore fountain pens.

Dennis
If you wish to control the future, then create it.
Est unusquisque faber ipsae suae fortunae


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

The other dwarves are much smarter.


----------



## mgnov (Jan 11, 2006)

Well it was either that or hopelesslybaddresser, which sounds a little self critical.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Very cool, guit. I play guitar but don't collect them (my wife agrees that the five I currently have should do the trick...who am I to argue with her?).

Nothing esoteric, but I have a couple respectable acoustics (Martin, Fender), as well as Les Paul and Washburn electric. Fender P bass, Vox Valvetronic 60w amp, Bass and Guitar Pods, and a bunch of computer soft- and hardware to make music in my home studio. Oh, yeah, couple synthesizers too.

Now if I can invent four more hours in the day to get to all of it...

As for my user name, fairly obvious (though not as obvious as another poster here who has gone whole hog by calling himself Bertie Wooster): I'm a big fan of the Wodehouse.



> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> After reading a reply by The Gabba Goul it got me thinking about how we choose our usernames, so here goes:
> 
> ...


********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

Middle name plus zip code. I use it on all clothing fora and ebay as well.


----------



## mussel (Oct 19, 2004)

If they have it on the menu, I always order mussel as an appertizer and sometimes main course. My fav are from Prince Edward Island.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Teacher_
> 
> My moniker is an annunciation that I am here to bathe the unwashed, to shed light upon those swathed in darkness, to bring knowledge to the ignorant, to gift upon the world the ultimate....okay, I'm a teacher. But I also dream of having dramatic flare (maybe it'll work in my classrooms!).
> 
> _Adapted from a similar answer give last year; it is now lost to the ages, much like the Library at Alexandria._


As one of the aforementioned <(sp?), <(punc?) thank you! <(punc?)

When registering on AAAC I used Google AutoFill, clicked too soon, and didn't realize until too late that my name was in the screen-name box. Apparently you can't change screen-names in the profile once registered. Stupid, I know.........

jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## baron (Jan 25, 2005)

I've participated in the same fantasy baseball league since 1984. I started with a group of 6 high school friends and we've kept for over 20 years, though we're scattered around the country now and we've expanded to a group of 12. Anyways, our team names generally pun on our real names. My name is Rob, but my team name is the Robert Barons.

I've been using Baron in forums now for years, but I also sometimes use The Sanctimonious Kid, which is the name of a character in a brilliant hobo memoire from the early 20th century called _You Can't Win_.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I've told this story many times, but here goes. Steven is my first name, and the "Rocks" came from an experimental electric bass-playing period.

"Never underestimate the depth of a curious mind"
Steve aka StevenRocks


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

I use my name. Very original.



------------------------
Fortuna elegantes adiuvit.


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Liberty Ship_
> 
> My father was an officer in the Army Transportation Corps during WWII. He was assigned to ride the Liberty Ships back and forth across the Atlantic, into the Med. Sea, and over the top to Murmansk. Survived dozens of crossings. Statistically, I shouldn't be here.
> 
> He always dressed well, even when broke. Even though he worked from home the entire time I knew him, he rarely saw a client unless he went to them, out of town. Still, he would always come out after breakfast in Oxxford suits and Allen Edmonds. The suits would get threadbare and worn out, but he would never buy a cheap one; he would just wait until he could afford more.


I like that. Nostalgic stories and good childhood memories like that about your parents always bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

Well mine is pretty boring. Nickname for Robert (Bob) and I am currently living on the Island of Guam, Territory of the United States in the pacific ocean. BobGuam


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

DressPRMex: pretty obvious...

Dress: I believe that the way you dress is an important part of how the world perceives you

PR: What I do, as well as image consulting.

Mex: Â¡Viva MÃ©xico!


----------



## Drinking and Drafting (Jun 23, 2005)

Mine comes from a combonation of my profession and a bad joke. I am an intern architect. I read an article one time that stated that architects were the most-ticketed profession in terms of traffic fines. This comes form long hours spent working and also the way one tends to drift off and ponder the construction aspects of buildings as you cruise by them on one's commute. A friend, upon hearing of the article, responded with some awful joke about drinking and drafting supplanting drinking and driving. Yeah, it's bad.
A bit of the name also comes from my firm's penchant for allowing employees to enjoy beer or cocktails after lunch on Fridays.

_Until a man is 25, he still believes, somewhere deep in his mind, that if the circumstances were right, he could be the baddest motherf***er in the world._

- Snowcrash, Neil Stephenson


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I had to set up an Email address for the accounting department.

This is based on my employer's name. I now use it because people in other fora know me by it.

Guit and Rabbit, I am a keyboard and piano player. I played in a lot of country, country rock, blues and rock bands for about twenty years nearly every weekend.

We could be the best-dressed band in North America if we got together.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I wish I thought up a cool username. [:I]


----------



## Earthmover (Jan 3, 2005)

An allusion to a question in Hemingway's "For Whom the Bell Tolls."


----------



## ChriO (Feb 23, 2006)

My first name is Christoph-Oliver.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Ah, we might be well dressed but you need to keep it simple, then I can join in.[8D]



> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> I had to set up an Email address for the accounting department.
> 
> ...


guit


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We could always do the EP version of Johnny B Goode. 

(As long as someone else sings the song. Because I have played both these songs way too often, I refused to learn the lyrics to "Johnny B. Goode" and "Old Time Rock and Roll." I did learn the words to "Proud Mary" before I realized how often I would sing it.)

Even the country bands would be asked to do the dreadful 3.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

Regards from a patriotic Doug in New Zealand


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> We could always do the EP version of Johnny B Goode.
> 
> ...


In every band I have ever been in there are only 2 songs I would refuse to play, "Brown Eyed Girl" and "Mustang Sally." It really wasn't much of a problem because most of my rock and metal bands played originals with an obscure cover or two mixed in.

I managed a live music club and made bands promise not to play them before I would give them a gig. If they did I'd cut the PA off. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> In every band I have ever been in there are only 2 songs I would refuse to play, "Brown Eyed Girl" and "Mustang Sally."


Soooo...what you're saying is that you _would_ play "Karma Chamelion" or "Feelings?" What about "Take a Chance on Me?" Hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Marc_au has no relevance to anything; my tech guy made up the name for me.

l call myself The Shooman because:

1. l have many good shoes (all stitched leather shoes) 
2. l have had an interest in shoes since l was 6 months old. l used to sleep with my dads welted leather sole shoes every night from 6 months old until about 8 years old. When l was 8, my dad used to drive me to mens shoe shops. l would spend hours just checking out the soles, welts, stitching etc. Welted leather sole shoes used to fasinate me and still do. (lmagine a kid spending hours in a shoe shop checking out the stitching of the welts[]). My interest in shoes has never wained and probably never will. l will be the next Mr Pollock of shoe collecting because l simply can't help myself.[]

Regards: Shooey.[][][]

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Drinking and Drafting (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:l still sleep with my shoes when l buy a new pair for 3 weeks....they are unworn of course


That's just creepy...

_Until a man is 25, he still believes, somewhere deep in his mind, that if the circumstances were right, he could be the baddest motherf***er in the world._

- Snowcrash, Neil Stephenson


----------



## GreyFlannelMan (Jun 16, 2004)

I love grey flannel as a fabric, and I also enjoyed "The Man in the Grey Flannel Suit" starring Gregory Peck. So there you go.

Guitone -- when seeing your name I always pronounce it in my head a "Gee-ton," sort of like Kiton, but with a "g." 

Somewhat surprised to see the number fo guitar players here - -I also play bass FWIW. Fender Jazz.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Gray Flannel, nothing like it in the world, my favorite winter wool and color.

Fender Jazz, not bad, a great instrument to be sure. I just dabbled for a few minutes on my guitars, playing the Beatles Blackbird, one of my favorites, but I do not have the talent to play it like Macca did, but I do a fairly decent job with it in my own style.

Now it has to be off to work, at least in a little bit.



> quote:_Originally posted by GreyFlannelMan_
> 
> I love grey flannel as a fabric, and I also enjoyed "The Man in the Grey Flannel Suit" starring Gregory Peck. So there you go.
> 
> ...


guit


----------



## tck13 (Nov 4, 2005)

Need a drummer?

My username is simply my initials with the # 13 which has made constant appearances throughout my life. 
I was born on Friday the 13th (full moon), ice hockey # was 13 (for several years), was 13th in my class at one point... 
The number just pops up all of the time so I stuck with it.


----------



## tck13 (Nov 4, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by StevenRocks_
> 
> I've told this story many times, but here goes. Steven is my first name, and the "Rocks" came from an experimental electric bass-playing period.
> 
> ...


Just curious, that guy in your avatar (from SF) with the grille in his mouth isn't you is it?


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Drinking and Drafting_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes l put them beside my pillow (my girl hates me for it) but most times l place them on my bedside table. Hey, i'm not that bad, l used to know a guy who used to wear his brand new shoes to bed...yeah, actually on his feet under the covers.[]

*GR8MAN (The Shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## eromlignod (Nov 23, 2005)

It's just my name, backwards.

Don
Kansas City


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

My name:

*Richard * *S*alzburger

The fellow on the outer left:

www.dillatzl.at


----------



## Hanseat (Nov 20, 2004)

Being from a Hanseatic city (Bremen)and feeling in that tradition makes me a Hanseat. Really creative...


----------



## Vik (Mar 18, 2005)

my own moniker - just shortened for ease of pronounication...

Vik


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

About 4 years ago when my wife and I were considering names for our soon-to-be-born son, we were looking through lists of old family names on her side and mine. Kabert was the name of a great uncle on her side -- a funny name that I started using and... still use.


----------



## Mayday924 (Nov 18, 2005)

My username Mayday is based on a Taiwanese rock n' roll band. Their my favorite band because not only do they write their own music and songs, but they have a variety of different songs and they always try something different on each album. Like, you can hear a new song from them but you won't be a hundred percent it's by them. Their dubbed "the Taiwanese Beatles." But anyways, 924 represents my birthday.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by RichardS_
> 
> My name:
> 
> ...


_Atzl_: now _there's_ an Austrian name if I ever heard one!


----------



## Syringemouth (Aug 24, 2005)

Mine comes from the Mercury Rev song titled "Syringemouth". Since high school this song has lit a fire under everyone's a** I have ever played it for, it was easy to remember and very unique. If you care to check it out it is song #2 off of the "Yerself Is Steam" LP. [8D]


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

A fondness for the works of Saki, dead French kings and Native American prehistory all combined to create my handle and besides I was already using it anyway when I first came to AAAC.

Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

Gee, I wonder where mine came from?


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

mine is a slightly sarcastic reference to my profession


----------



## asaffi (Jun 14, 2005)

asaffi is simply....alexandre saffi.


One more guitar player?

gibson les paul 73
Ibanez Johnny smith pre lawsuit


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I never actually refused to perform the songs in question; I just never learned the lyrics. Someone else always had to sing them.

I did not refuse to sing "Don't Worry, Be Happy" but wished I had.


----------



## vitruvian man (Feb 11, 2006)

I'v always had a fascination with art, and with Da Vinci, specifically. Vitruvian Man (arms outstretched to the corners of a square and diameter of a circle) was always my favorite. I'd be lying if I said it was in reference to something symbolic like my being the center of my universe, but at the most basic level I've just always thought it was a groovy.

â€œThe delicate balance between modesty and conceit is popularity.â€


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Indy is short for Indianapolis. My first name is Leo, as in Leo the Lion.

"Quality is remembered long after price is forgotten" Stefano Bemer


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Really boring here as Bradford is my first name.

I do go by Brad in person.


----------



## rubicon (May 22, 2004)

I'm boring too; my California house is on Rubicon Bay, just south of Homewood.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

My dream car is the Jaguar XKR.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I find it really interesting how simple or complicated our choice of a username is. Great info.

guit


----------



## Hard2Fit (May 11, 2005)

The Fortunate Son.

A tribute to my folks.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Doc's my favorite historical figure. Dapper, too. The classic Southern gentleman gone to seed.


----------



## sysdoc (Dec 1, 2005)

'sysdoc' is of sentimental value to me.

I'm using this handle for almost exactly ten years now. A lot has happened to my life since then and plenty of it is related to this handle in one way or another ...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

It ain't Victoria's Secret! VSOP, maybe, but I'm not that old although I am too pale.

They're my first and second initial.



> quote:_Originally posted by guitone_
> 
> I do play, I try almost every night if I can. I am a strummer (who picks notes with a pick) I am also tone deaf, and that limits my abilities, but I work with my liabilites. Those that do not play think I am great.. I can play songs if I have the music, I enjoy the sound and feel of my guitars, it is therapy. I am not great, I am ok, probalby not terrible.


Gee, I live with someone just like that.  He's playing right now and it sounds very good to me, but he calls himself a dabbler.

*"Buy the best, and you will only cry once." - Chinese proverb*


----------



## Demeter (Feb 8, 2006)

I didn't think there was much reasoning behind mine, but I just thought about it, and it seems a common theme in my pseudonyms - the other nick I use rather often is 'abject.' 

Wonder what that means...


----------



## Jaguar (Feb 12, 2006)

I drive one on occasion. Every time I have to pinch myself.



-------------
"Courtesy is every man's own affair, but decency is a debt to life."


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, I guess it's obvious that I got mine from the movie "Wall Street" from the only sympathetic character.


---------------------
Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm named Howard cause that's my real name.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

When my grandparents got to Ellis Island (or rather my Grand Father) his name was declared unpronouncable by those who's native tongue is English. As a favor to him, and in the interests of integrating the foreign born, they changed his last name to "Petro". 

Which is a long winded way of saying "It's my name".

The French are a smallish, monkey-looking bunch and not dressed any better, on average, than the citizens of Baltimore. True, you can sit outside in Paris and drink little cups of coffee, but why this is more stylish than sitting inside and drinking large glasses of whiskey I don't know.
P.J. O'Rourke


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Connemara is a district in the west of Ireland, made up of about 10 parishes. It's often used (incorrectly) to describe all of County Galway west of Lough Corrib.

-----------------------------
"In summer I sleep under a white ermine cover and in winter, under sable."--Karl Lagerfeld, the one and only.


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

A film (or rather TV adaptation) that begins 'Here, at the age of 39 I began to be old....' and goes on to present some of the greatest English style of the 20th century would obviously catch my attention. Brideshead Revisited (the TV series and the book) did more than that. It became my main point of reference for many years - not only in terms of dress but a whole way of life that I could never know, but dream about endlessly. 

The book contains some great passages. 'And go to a London tailor - you get better cut and longer credit'. And 'Sebastian entered - dove-grey flannel, white crepe de chine, a Charvet tie, a pattern of postage stamps..' 'So, I got into the fountain...I sported there a while and struck some attitudes...'

So it was inevitable that I should chose something from this great book


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

Mine is easy too, it is my monogram. 

Now with all do apologies to our forum friend Film Noir Buff, who simply cannot stand monograms, I must report that I like them a lot and about one half of my shirts have them. They are discreet, tone on tone, smallish style. I think thay add a nice detail, much like a pocket square. 

However, all my bathrobes are boldly monogrammed right out in front though, ala that sophistocated look of the 1930's that most of us here love.


Dan


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

"Originally posted by Clovis"
"A fondness for the works of Saki, dead French kings and Native American prehistory all combined to create my handle and besides I was already using it anyway when I first came to AAAC."

Clovis is what Clovis does.
______________________________________________

CLOVIS, I HAD MADE THE CONNECTION TO THE FRENCH KING CLOVIS WHEN I FIRST SAW YOU POST AND WAS AMUSED BY IT.

BUT WHAT, PRAY TELL, IS THE NATIVE AMERICAN CONNECTION? WAS THERE AN INDIAN LEADER BY THAT NAME TOO? 

ARE YOU OF FRENCH ANCESTRY CLOVIS?

INTERSTING IDEA FOR A THREAD QUIT.


Dan


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DEG_
> 
> "Originally posted by Clovis"
> "A fondness for the works of Saki, dead French kings and Native American prehistory all combined to create my handle and besides I was already using it anyway when I first came to AAAC."
> ...


_Clovis_ is a term used to describe both the people and their stone technology who populated North America in the neighborhood of 12,000 years ago...early Native Americans. (Naturally, specifics are subject to copious amounts of debate.)


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

_In nomine et in re_ (well, relatively speaking).


----------



## Technocrat (Jan 9, 2006)

From Wikipedia: â€œA technical member of a quasi-technocracy that exists in modern timesâ€. 

I work for the company and in the building that inspired Dilbert.


----------



## BYoung (Jun 24, 2005)

My first inital and last name, but also a good idea...

Cheers,
Brian

"Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away."
~Philip K. Dick


----------



## tweedchap (Sep 13, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brideshead_
> 
> A film (or rather TV adaptation) that begins 'Here, at the age of 39 I began to be old....' and goes on to present some of the greatest English style of the 20th century would obviously catch my attention. Brideshead Revisited (the TV series and the book) did more than that. It became my main point of reference for many years - not only in terms of dress but a whole way of life that I could never know, but dream about endlessly.
> 
> ...


Delighted to find a fellow Brideshead fan! My second-choice handle was Basil Seal...


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

My favorite comic book character.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

In my last military assignment, my people addressed me as Colonel, when speaking to me directly, and referred to me as Eagle when in informal conversations among themselves. After one of them called the residence and asked my wife if Eagle was available, the nickname just stuck. I liked it, use it and continue to hope I am worthy of the characterization.


----------



## AddisonBelmont (Feb 2, 2006)

I named myself Addison Belmont after Addison Dewitt--the elegant character played to sinister perfection by George Sanders in Otto Preminger's _Laura_--and after the last two stops of the Red Line train before I get off.

Not that I'm either elegant or sinister in real life. No, I'm more Joseph Cotten's character in _The Third Man_, that is, a decent but callow doofus who ends up way over his head in stuff he doesn't understand and who, despite the best of intentions, always manages to screw up everything around him. But I couldn't come up with a clever name for that, so I went with Addison Belmont.

Of course, only Chicagoans--and North-siders at that--get the joke but, oh, well.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Our Initials*

My initials are AG Nash. They are the same initials as my father, my son, and most of the rest of the men in my family. No juniors, no seconds, not thirds, just the same two initials recycled throughout many names and many generations.


----------



## Mr. AndyAu (Sep 25, 2006)

Mr. AndyAu

Username given at birth, and by coincidence same name as "ask andy"


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Live/work in NYC, combined with going to Ohio State undergrad. Ergo - NewYorkBuck(eye).


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

AddisonBelmont said:


> I named myself Addison Belmont after Addison Dewitt--the elegant character played to sinister perfection by George Sanders in Otto Preminger's _Laura_


Not to be sinister, but I found his performance as Addison DeWitt in Frank Mankewicz's _All About Eve _ even more perfect. 

Now, Clifton Webb is _Laura_ was wickedly wonderful...but then your username would be WaldoBelmont.


----------



## dprof (Jul 15, 2006)

dprof, because I got tired of typing designprofessor.
I'm a painter who happens to lecture design and art history courses.


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

alaric is a middle name (I have several, at family gatherings I refer to this phenomenon as "The Revenge of the Epicopalians.") Absolutely no relation to a certain visigoth with a tendency to let his parties get out of hand.

Guitone, not a guitar player, just a singer. Mostly musical theatre, some opera and, of course, Gilbert and Sullivan. I have fronted for a few local bands when they have gotten desparate and needed (in the words of a director I once sang for) "another damn tenor!"

Concordia, I had considered a number of possible explanations for your moniker, but not the right one. A lovely yawl, I particularly like the gracious tumblehome.

alaric


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

'Martinis at 8' is an invitation extended to attractive women. Sometimes it is posed as a question, but more often is a command, and always accepted.

Actually, I think I lifted it from an old episode of _The Saint_.

M8


----------



## AddisonBelmont (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mea culpa...*

[...."Not to be sinister, but I found his performance as Addison DeWitt 
in Frank Mankewicz's _All About Eve_ even more perfect"...

Medwards, how right you are. This sort of thing is what comes of one's being drunk before 11AM. I shall switch to soft drinks immediately. AB.]


----------



## Gherkins (Jul 10, 2005)

After the main figure's badass nephew from DL Sayers Lord- Peter novels.
Nice chap, but in severe need of maturity and too fond of fast cars. Feels known to me


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Asterix said:


> My favorite comic book character.


What about Obelix?


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

Viscount St. George Whimsey, AKA Jerrykins, AKA Pickled Gherkins.

One of my favorite Sayers characters. Jerry is maturing quite well under the guiding hand of Jill Paton Walsh (if you haven't already, try "Thrones, Dominations" and "A Presumption of Death." Though still overly fond of fast cars and faster planes.

alaric


----------



## eleccon (Oct 15, 2005)

elec trical con tractor

.... i.e. , 20 bosses, 20 hours a day....


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

My other passion,sailing (or working on) our Sparkman & Stephens yawl.


----------



## Gherkins (Jul 10, 2005)

alaric, I simply don't come to terms with Jill Paton Walsh's interpretation.
After "Busman's Honeymoon" and these two or three short stories, Peter's, Harriet's and the Viscount's stories are done for me.
But if I ever grow up (and I probably won't) I want to be like Lord Peter.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

The Outrigger was the name of a club, in Birmingham (England). It was a regular haunt for me in my youth. Sadly it got pulled down when the City Centre was redeveloped.


----------



## anglophile (Jul 7, 2006)

Because I am one.


----------



## gefinzi (Sep 23, 2005)

Contraction of Gerald Finzi, one of my favorite composers. Check out his clarinet concerto and vocal works.


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

Gee, I can relate to so many of these names. I'm a guitar player (with my 2nd Gibson), I've been a teacher, my father built liberty ships, I'm a good electrician, etc. etc. Other than than, steveincharlotte just seemed like a good eBay name for a Steve in Charlotte. But when I upsized again to Concord with my grandchildren, I found out how hard it is to change a good eBay name.

steve


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

When I first started using the internet i registerered my nick on AIM as marshmellowgolem because I was watching Ghostbusters and saw the marshmallow monster. The misspelling is on purpose because I'm rather mellow at times, relaxed and gentle, even a gentleman some might say. I've used this nick ever since then everywhere since no one has ever taken it and it's just under the maximum accepted length of most websites/message boards. I decided to use Mr. Golem here because it sounded a bit more elegant. Unfortunately Golem conatates with stupid in one of it's definitions, but mostly it's a hebrew mythological thing or something self sustaining.


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

Käthe Schmidt Kollwitz (July 8, 1867 - 22 April 1945) was a German artist whose work, mostly produced in the print media, offered an eloquent and often searing account of the human condition in the first half of the 20th century.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

That's my real username.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

Lothar of the Hill People is one of my favorite SNL sketches. Mike Myers portrayed Lothar, a buffoon chieftain of a tribe of Hill People. 
I am no chieftain, but I am undoubtedly a buffoon.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

Mom's idea.

Dad was planning on Laura Susan, mom figured Charles III would be better.


----------



## steveincharlotte (Aug 24, 2006)

jamgood said:


> As one of the aforementioned <(sp?), <(punc?) thank you! <(punc?)


Jamgood, I think I know less after your comments than before. Have you thought about applying to Delphi?


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

Chuck Franke said:


> Mom's idea.
> 
> Dad was planning on Laura Susan, mom figured Charles III would be better.


Chuck, was your Dad a big Johnny Cash/Shel Silverstein fan?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

LotharoftheHillPeople said:


> Lothar of the Hill People is one of my favorite SNL sketches. Mike Myers portrayed Lothar, a buffoon chieftain of a tribe of Hill People.
> I am no chieftain, but I am undoubtedly a buffoon.


Don't forget Lothar and the _Hand _People, a genuinely strange band from a time when weirdness was rampant. Sam Shepard was the drummer for a while.

https://www.amazon.com/Presenting-L...ef=sr_1_3/104-5879595-9837554?ie=UTF8&s=music


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Mine is very pedestrian - name and zip code.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Don't forget Lothar and the _Hand _People, a genuinely strange band from a time when weirdness was rampant. Sam Shepard was the drummer for a while.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Presenting-L...ef=sr_1_3/104-5879595-9837554?ie=UTF8&s=music


Patrick, 
Is that Sam Shepard the actor? The man that portrayed Chuck Yeager in The Right Stuff? The same movie that is narrated by Levon Helm, one of the best drummers and certainly one of the best tenors popular music has ever known?


----------



## Mathguy (May 16, 2006)

I'm a professor of mathematics. (I'm sure most of my colleagues think I over dress for the job.) "Mathguy" just seemed honest but unpretentious.


----------



## tmbjared (Jun 20, 2006)

One of my favorite bands is They Might Be Giants - I believe they took their name from the George C. Scott film of the same title. Often, for the sake of brevity, they are simply referred to as TMBG. My name is Jared. Thus...tmbjared.

However, truth be told, I stole it from a good friend since our freshman years in college - tmbmegan. I'll give a shiny nickel to anyone that can guess her real name :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Sator is latin for tailor (hence the word 'sartorial'). The signature (Arepo the tailor keeps the wheel running) is just a play on words - a palindrome you can read backwards or forwards, from the top or bottom.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Teacher said:


> What about Obelix?


I love him too............. as well as Dogmatix. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## xarope (Apr 26, 2006)

used to play capoeira, so got the nickname xarope (as in smooth as syrup).


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

LotharoftheHillPeople said:


> Patrick,
> Is that Sam Shepard the actor? The man that portrayed Chuck Yeager in The Right Stuff? The same movie that is narrated by Levon Helm, one of the best drummers and certainly one of the best tenors popular music has ever known?


Yep. Probably a segment of his career he'd prefer to forget.


----------



## Undertakered (Jul 13, 2005)

Derived from a nickname from my high school days. Have been using it for ages on the web as no one else seems to use it - on this boardd seems somewhat appropriate


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I got the "sledge" part while I when I did some professional rodeo back in the 70's. For reasons I will only divulge if properly lubricated (intoxicated), "to sledge" became a verb to a bunch of us cowboys and I guess I did it more than the rest. I was 15 or so - they were 20-somethings, so I was the butt of most jokes.
Turned out Sledge was a name of some history in the Marine Corps where it served me well, but years later in the music business (yes, another bloody guitar player), I wanted to take some of the edge off, so I was "good old Sledge," or, as was stencilled on my road cases "G. O. Sledge."
Still about 30 years worth of people in my life who call me Sledge.

Somebody ought to start a seperate "music" thread. For the record, I'm now an upright bass player (jazz to rockabilly), but I still have a '56 Gibson acoustic and a newer model (don't knock 'em till you try 'em) Gretsch 6120.


----------



## wvuguy (May 29, 2006)

Alma mater, male


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*It's sounds bizarre, but my username came to me . . .*

. . . in a half-dream state.

In this age of contractions and other abuses of the English language, (the use of the letter "Z" in place of the perfectly useful letter "S", for example), I came up with my username while attempting to drop off to sleep one night. It has seemed to work, oddly enough - it's been unique wherever I've been, and it seems to sum up my cyber-identity. (What relationship my cyber-identity and my real persona have I leave to the discretion of the reader . . . )


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Sator said:


> Sator is latin for tailor (hence the word 'sartorial'). The signature (Arepo the tailor keeps the wheel running) is just a play on words - a palindrome you can read backwards or forwards, from the top or bottom.


Sator, I am going to get into my snotty, pedantic, defrocked perfesser mode, but you are incorrect about "sator" being Latin for tailor.

Sator means "sewer" (as of seed) or "planter" and in a broad sense "father."

Sartor is the word for tailor.

The confusion is understandable. Both derive from two very similar Latin verbs, the first person singular indicative for both being "sero."

Sero, sevi, satum means "sew" (as seed) or "plant." Our word semen comes from the same root.

Sero, serui, sertum means to "join together," "weave together," "connect," "combine."

AFAIK, I don't know if anybody knows the exact translation of

SATOR
AREPO
TENET
OPERA
ROTAS

I haven't studied the matter in a long time, but I think it is presumed to have some mystical Christian symbolism because of the cruciform nature of TENET.

Oh yeah, as far as my user name goes, its because my mother named me Jan Libourel, as many of you know already--if you wanna be real formal, Jan M. Libourel, M.A. (Oxon.), Ph.D., but just plain Jan is fine, especially since my degrees ain't worth a bucket of warm spit these days, to borrow former Vice President John Nance Gardner's earthy characterization of his office.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine, in a way, goes all the way back to 10th century Wales as Rhys ap Gruffydd (Rhys, the son of Grufydd), from whom I am decended. Because of the peculiarities of Welsh naming, the name Rhys was given to the eldest son approx. once every three generations. By the 16th century, the name was given to the eldest son of each generation. Upon emigration to America in the 17th century and the assimilation that quickly ensued, Rhys ap became, variously, Rhyp or Rip, and Gruffydd became Griffith ("dd" in Welsh is pronounced "th". The name continued as the eldest son's name until my grandfather decided that was no proper name for an American boy and broke the procession, although he did pass the name on as a nickname, as did my father. The name stopped with me.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

LotharoftheHillPeople said:


> Patrick,
> Is that Sam Shepard the actor? The man that portrayed Chuck Yeager in The Right Stuff? The same movie that is narrated by Levon Helm, one of the best drummers and certainly one of the best tenors popular music has ever known?


Not to dis his acting in any way, but he's an equally good playwright/screenwriter... True West, Buried Child, Curse of the Starving Class, Paris Texas...


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Sator, I am going to get into my snotty, pedantic, defrocked perfesser mode, but you are incorrect about "sator" being Latin for tailor.
> 
> Sator means "sewer" (as of seed) or "planter" and in a broad sense "father."
> 
> ...


Whoops quite right and well picked JLiboural

The palindrone really should translate to:

Arepo the sower/planter holds the wheel with effort

I have seen it translated to 'keeps the wheel running/turning'

Been too long since I studied latin at school. Anyway 'Sato' are the first 4 letters of my name in any case!!! So "Sartor" would not have worked out and my name definitely isn't Arepo either.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sator_Arepo_Tenet_Opera_Rotas

It is a very old palindrome that can be found in the ruins of Pompeii but which I heard about because Anton Webern liked to cite it as an example of how a single music Idea should permeate all aspects of a work.

Cheers


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Mine's fairly self explanatory...I like handmade suits and shoes and learning about the crafts.


----------



## LilacCords (Apr 28, 2009)

My favourite trousers!


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine was computer generated almost a decade ago from the game Neverwinter Nights. Stuck with me than, never really changed it.


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

Name of the narrator in a famous novel by a German writer. This narrator plays the instrument which is depicted in the profile picture. The instrument in that picture is the very one which was once owned by said novelist (with a nice BB pocket square in the background).


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My motorcycle, a Harley-Davidson FXD, belongs to a class of bikes commonly called cruisers.

Cruiser


----------



## La Fin du Monde (Jun 4, 2009)

My Favorite beer is La Fin du Monde hence my moniker:


If you have not tried it yet; Go for it!!! It's one of the nicest Belgian triples out there in my opinion. Smooth, lovely, and packs quite a punch. 

There other offerings are quite nice too:


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

"Pressed Rat and Warthog have closed down their shop.
They didn't wan't to--was all they had got.
Selling atonal apples, *amplified heat*,
And Pressed Rat's collection of dog legs and feet."
--"Pressed Rat and Warthog," Cream


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

Type O Negative song called September Sun, reminds me of fall in my New England home town


----------



## S.Thete (Jun 23, 2009)

Just a rather transparent eponym in reference to a lifelong aspiration. In retrospect, somewhat inelegant, and thus, self-negating.:idea:


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Mine is boring but I will explain....
r = 1st initial
b = last initial
s = subject
t = to
c = change
1 = nothing
2 = nothing
3 = nothing

This was an old email address that I had and it was based on the band I started years ago called Subject to Change. 

I was not creative and just wanted something I could remember at the time.

I fully regret it and wish I could change it to something else with sartorial meaning.

Oh well...


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

My response to numerous posts.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Bestowed by my lady friend's youngest, due to my (then) handgun addiction, since easily surpassed by my camera gear addiction


----------



## Lucifigus (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a background in biology and I tend to use latin names, or portions of names for critters. I am also a keen amateur astronomer with a greater investment in telescopes etc than clothes.

The very common (in North America) little brown bat is also known as Myotis lucifigus. It shies from light and operates mostly at night, mirroring my predilection.

In two days, I am off to a country cottage for two weeks with a car full of telescopes and associated gear - just to spend some time staring off into space...

Lucifigus


----------



## AAF-8AF (Feb 24, 2009)

For my interest in WWII history and the US Army Air Forces (AAF) 8th Air Force (8AF). My avatar is the first (unofficial) 8th AF insignia. 
.
.


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

I wanted a goofy name that would always be available. McPhee is from Archie McPhee (www.archiemcphee.com) a vendor of many ridiculous toys and products. Dingo is just a silly name. What a great story!


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

speedmaster, my fav. wristwatch :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rolex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

A combination of Rolex and Lex Luthor, the evil corporate villain from the Superman comics. 

Not that I'm into comics, but I do work for a big corporation, and I wear a Rolex.


----------



## Suavey Ravi (May 27, 2009)

When i was at university i always paid atention to my dress sence. When it came around to hockey tour we all had tour names on our shirts and my forum name is the one my team gave to me for that tour. Its stuck ever since.


----------



## IotaNet (Jun 28, 2009)

Years ago, in the early days of the Internet, I was the National Director of Marketing for my Fraternity, Iota Phi Theta. In this role, I got a lot of our Internet-based initiatives off the ground and did a lot of work to get the organization "Connected."

My first email address was [email protected] _(Iota Phi Theta + Internet = IotaNet.)_ Since then, it has become my default handle and it's what I use in all my internet travels.


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

Just my initials.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

middle name


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Mannix is one of my all time favorite television shows, so I decided to make it my username...not to mention it just sounds cool :icon_smile_big:


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

gman-17 My name is Gerard and for some reason this is a very difficult name for Americans. (In Europe my name does me quite well.) My whole life people always wanted to give me a nickname. I do not like the nickname Jerry so people have always called me "G-man." 17 is my lucky number--it is the day of my birth.


----------



## Saxon Croft-Cooke (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, it's my actual name. :icon_smile_wink:


'Saxon' is a family name.



Godspeed,


Saxon


----------



## gordion (Jul 2, 2009)

capital city of Phrygia


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

t - 1st name initial
d - middle name initial
a - Last anme initial
003 - long and completely undistinguished line


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

gordion said:


> capital city of Phrygia


surely knot!


----------



## audog (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine comes from a life-long association with Golden Retriever dogs. AU-chemical symbol for gold, and dog, well for dog. In addition to the goldens, and love of clothing (much to my wife's dismay) I, too, collect guitars.


----------



## Venturian (Nov 9, 2009)

I live in Ventura.


----------



## NYtoNOLA (Dec 31, 2009)

Originally from New York and recently moved to New Orleans to teach...hence NYtoNOLA


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine is the name of my first born son "Chace" and the initials of my favorite team "ND"


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

chacend said:


> Mine is the name of my first born son "Chace" and the initials of my favorite team "ND"


You're a fan of the Fighting Sioux? :icon_smile_wink:

Mine's a reference to my favorite baseball player.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Mine looks like an acronym, but actually comes from an Algonquin Indian word meaning "quality medium-priced men's shirtwear."


----------



## Chengdu nanhai (Apr 12, 2009)

The boy from Chengdu, where some of the world's best cuisine is found


----------



## Blaser (Dec 19, 2009)

Me being a bassoonist (a woodwind instrument), mine comes from the German for wind (Blaserquintett = woodwind quintet in German) and is also a play on "blazer" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

It just sort of occurred to me when I was signing up. The concept of a woman's pantsuit, confusedly alive, and relegated to a closet where it fumbles questioningly around mortality. The master cannot wear it, as it is alive, is not sure how he came to have it, and is not sure how to dispose of it. Questions of reproduction, digestion, and communication linger unanswered.

My avatar, however, is more explicable: 




1:05-3:05


----------



## Cb Arpeggio (Sep 14, 2009)

I also am a guitar player, a Cb note doesn't exist in a typical scale, and then someone pointed out that it could also be a B# "Be Sharp", and I like to do a lot of sweep arpeggios.


----------



## Sandlapper (Jan 18, 2010)

Sandlapper is an old nickname for South Carolinians. There are several stories about its origins. One gives credit for the term to George Washington who noted the way the water of the rivers lapped up onto the sandy land.

South Carolina is far from perfect but I was born and raised here and have lived most of my adult life in various parts from mountain to sea. Parts of my family have been here since recieving a grant from George III. I'm here to stay

And I decided that Hip Pocket Square was kindy cheesy.

John


----------



## iclypso (Jan 10, 2009)

A reference to the John Denver song "Calypso" about the ship owned by Jacques-Yves Cousteau, which is in turn named after the sea nymph Calypso of Greek mythology.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont know...its just always been my screen name. First name is Clay; middle initial is B....and I am not yet old. lol

Plus it sounds kind of like Young MC....bust a move!!!! :aportnoy:


----------



## AssassinationTango (Aug 14, 2009)

I adopted my username from the film _Assassination Tango_, which imho is a pretty good movie about tango set in the beautiful city of Buenos Aires. Tango also happens to be my surname, so I just thought it was a good fit.


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

When I joined a year ago, it was merely my size. Now it is my goal as I have yet to shed the sympathy weight gained during my wife's pregnancy. 

She has bounced back well and looks amazing. I, on the other hand, appear to be getting too comfortable in a 48L.


----------



## Stony32 (May 16, 2009)

They say I look like this guy:


32 was my jersey number through many years of playing several sports.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cecil sagehen is the mascot of the Pomona College hammerin' (sage)hens.
The number 47 has mythic status at Pomona. See


----------



## Freecandy_44 (Feb 3, 2010)

Brooks Orpik of the pittsburgh penguins blueliners and nhl's top hitters

free candy anyone?:devil:


----------



## audog (Apr 19, 2009)

I raise Golden Retrievers


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

Mine is pretty simple, name is Brett and Skiing is my favorite hobby. Bonus to the fact that I am Polish (though my last name is German and doesn't end in ski)


----------



## 1400pennave (May 23, 2009)

I work two blocks from the White House @ 1400 Pennsylvania Avenue


----------



## Sean1982 (Sep 7, 2009)

My first name and year of birth!


----------



## david432598 (Jan 12, 2010)

my name is david.


----------



## Jae iLL (Nov 14, 2009)

name given to me by grandfather


----------



## niken (Mar 6, 2008)

*Love of Photography*

Nikon + Kenny ===== Niken


----------



## Ioannes (Dec 2, 2009)

Ioannes is John in Latin.


----------



## GWAlex (Oct 31, 2009)

GW are the initials of my Chinese name in Yale Cantonese Romanisation. Alex is my English name.


----------



## Mr. Walter Trent (Jul 21, 2009)

Anagram.


----------



## InlandIsland (Dec 18, 2009)

Geographic reference... I live in the middle of the continent in a city that is surrounded by nothing.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't say I was inspired really... I'm a Roman historian and I needed some user name that I'd remember.


----------



## Anthony660 (Feb 1, 2009)

My name and my mother lodge.


----------



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

Need i say anything at all?


----------



## Lancer (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a member of the Massachusetts governor's mounted horse escort formed in 1836, The National Lancers.


----------



## bert (Feb 8, 2010)

Ernie's partner in crime


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Lancer said:


> I am a member of the Massachusetts governor's mounted horse escort formed in 1836, The National Lancers.


Weren't the Lancers supposed to escort the governor to Harvard Commencement to prevent attacking Indians but were relieved of that function by the 1970s?


----------



## ducksface (Feb 25, 2009)

My name is Bill....:icon_smile_big:


----------



## ducksface (Feb 25, 2009)

Animal faces for $200 please Alex.

What is; on a ducksface....:teacha:


----------



## Commander Caractacus Pott (Oct 9, 2009)

The main character in the book by Ian Flemming, Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. One of my children's favorites.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

Lone Suit in Detroit (DTW is the airport code) Not too many suit guys around here


----------

